# For all the Tron fans out there



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.ibiblio.org/jmaynard/TRONcostume/

enjoy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry but this was posted about 2 weeks ago :roll:


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

still funny :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Can you imagine your old man getting out the photo's.

I'm still laughing as I try and type this :lol: :lol: :lol:

As you get older does you tackle really shrink away to nothing


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

10/10 for effort!

As for the result?

I'm still laughing


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Bless


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

That is scary.


----------



## jump (May 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: But also..


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I told my dad not to post that........
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

blue lighting on a white background, now theres a thought.

That is is the most indepth report of a fancy dress costume ever. :lol: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------

